# Snow removal on a steep hill



## jimk75 (Jun 17, 2011)

I have a John Deere 318. I also have an 11hp Craftsman walk behind snow blower. Most important, I have a steep 153 ft, nicely paved hill to clear. Anybody with experience trying to clear steep hills with the 318? I currently have the 49a thrower (I just it all so no experience) but am thinking about trading it for a 54 blade and using it to clear the large flat area that I also have and keeping the Craftsman for the driveway.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I use a 317 jd,on a large lot,and if the snowthrower is down,I switch to the 48"blade.Ive got wheel weights,and chains,and I've never had a problem with either system.


----------

